# any help w/ asrock dual sata 939?



## Hydrashok (May 10, 2006)

just bought this board on newegg oem... which i didn't know meant... you don't get any damn thing with it.. haven't tried to put it together yet... probably tonight but w/o driver cd i'm worried... already have to run out to radio shack to buy a sata cable for my hd... but i'd really like some advice on a driver cd... is there somewhere i can download an image file of it to make my own... or any other advice on how to make that happen?


thanx


----------



## zekrahminator (May 10, 2006)

http://www.asrock.com/support/download.asp?Model=939Dual-SATA2 has all drivers and latest BIOS, download everything you need. Happy Gaming!


----------



## Tatty_One (May 10, 2006)

I replied to your post in another thread, either that or I need sleep.....bad, I assume you have started one of your own now LOL, its pasted below:

It will boot without the drivers, you just wont get "Cool N Quiet", AGP, SATA and LAN drivers but that will still get you into windows, you can then go to Asrocks site and download, here's the link:

http://www.asrock.com/support/downlo...=939Dual-SATA2


----------



## Hydrashok (May 10, 2006)

hey thanks alot guys
i'll take a look at those


----------



## Hydrashok (May 10, 2006)

ok...     damn that's alot of drivers  

now what i'm doing is this

i bought a 160 gb hitachi sata drive that i believe will run in sata 2... so i wanna give that a try.  i'm gonna be putting that in right away in master... so no os preinstalled, which i understand is a good idea anyway.. because i've seen alot of posts where this board just rejects most attempts to run xp already installed on another drive.  so i'm guessing i'm gonna need to make a driver cd w/ at least the sata driver...  do i need to just download all of the drivers on that site and put them on a bootable cd?  and do i wanna download the dos drivers i guess?  i read a post where a guy setup his drive on ide then installed xp, then reset it to sata... but then i saw another post saying that it wouldn't work unless he starts it w/ sata first... then sets up xp.   

i appreciate the input guys


----------



## zekrahminator (May 10, 2006)

download all the drivers you NEED, but don't do anything thats incompatible with anything else. For example, don't download the Windows XP 64 bit edition drivers if you're planning on running windows 2000 . And tatty, thats the same link that I posted .


----------



## Hydrashok (May 10, 2006)

lol   ya   same link...  but it's broken if you click it   

-so    i just went thru and downloaded all the drivers for 64 chip... can they only be run thru windows?  and should i download the dos or win  ver. of bios?  i'm guessing dos w/ a bootable cd..  also... any idea which bios i should grab.... looks confusing 

i'll be installing amd athlon 64 3000+ venice chip


thanx


----------



## Tatty_One (May 10, 2006)

zekrahminator said:
			
		

> download all the drivers you NEED, but don't do anything thats incompatible with anything else. For example, don't download the Windows XP 64 bit edition drivers if you're planning on running windows 2000 . And tatty, thats the same link that I posted .



Lol I know, he asked the same question in someone elses thread earlier and I replied to him in that thread, he then started his own with the same question so I just pasted my previous reply in, call me lazy!


----------



## Tatty_One (May 10, 2006)

Hydrashok said:
			
		

> lol   ya   same link...  but it's broken if you click it
> 
> -so    i just went thru and downloaded all the drivers for 64 chip... can they only be run thru windows?  and should i download the dos or win  ver. of bios?  i'm guessing dos w/ a bootable cd..  also... any idea which bios i should grab.... looks confusing
> 
> ...



windows, BIOS will update thru windows no need anymore for boot disk, its much easier and has never failed for me.


----------



## Hydrashok (May 10, 2006)

nice.   so...   i'm gonna have to install windows first before i install those drivers won't i?  they look like win32 programs ...   or will i be able to install them thru dos?   i'm worried that it won't let my sata hard drive install  windows w/o that sata driver installed... but i'm worried i can't install that driver w/o windows    lol    

i remember my old 386...   those were the simple days


----------



## Tatty_One (May 10, 2006)

Hydrashok said:
			
		

> nice.   so...   i'm gonna have to install windows first before i install those drivers won't i?  they look like win32 programs ...   or will i be able to install them thru dos?   i'm worried that it won't let my sata hard drive install  windows w/o that sata driver installed... but i'm worried i can't install that driver w/o windows    lol
> 
> i remember my old 386...   those were the simple days



So why not connect as straight SATA, do the business, download then reboot to SATA 2, you need to get a little more advice on this as I am no expert in SATA2.


----------



## JC316 (May 11, 2006)

I have already forseen this problem and corrected it. I got all of the drivers I needed offline yesterday, so when it arrives friday I will be ready. I thought I shot myself in the foot when the damn driver page wouldn't open, but I finally found a like that worked.


----------



## EnglishLion (May 11, 2006)

Everyhing will work without drivers, they just won't have all their features active.  The bios will 'drive' all the hardware in it's basic mode.  I's like when you install a graphics card, you can't install nvidia/ati drivers before the card as without the card you get no display.  So you install the cad boot into windows and then install the drivers, then once the drivers are installed it will allow you to use 3D graphics, standby mode etc...

So, just intall all the hardware, turn on, go into the bios (the pre-intalled will be fine unil you're up and running and ready to start tweaking) set in the bios the settings that you're planning on using (agp or pcie etc).  Then stick your windows cd in and install windows.

After this you should then be able to install all the driver as necessary.  The drivers are windows drivers and so can only be run from windows.  The bios update can be done through DOS or windows, windows is easier and works well - bios 1.80 is the latest and is good.

Hope all goes ell - enjoy.


----------



## zekrahminator (May 11, 2006)

Excellent advice, Lion . I guess I learned something today, I really didn't know that you could run stuff like AGP without the motherboard drivers...oh well.


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (May 11, 2006)

Hydrashok said:
			
		

> nice.   so...   i'm gonna have to install windows first before i install those drivers won't i?  they look like win32 programs ...   or will i be able to install them thru dos?   i'm worried that it won't let my sata hard drive install  windows w/o that sata driver installed... but i'm worried i can't install that driver w/o windows    lol
> 
> i remember my old 386...   those were the simple days



Go take a peek HERE  you'll find Info and all the files needed to make your XP disc Into a Super XP Driver Disc....meaning any and all drivers you may need Including the SATA drivers of which you speak of.....all Installed during the Install with little or no actions from you. 

Take It a step further and create a new "Unattended Install Disc" .....for the software and Instructions.....go HERE .....I redid my XP disc with Added drivers and Added "Auto Install" Programs like my Anti-Virul and protection softwares......Give It a go.


----------



## EnglishLion (May 11, 2006)

zekrahminator said:
			
		

> Excellent advice, Lion . I guess I learned something today, I really didn't know that you could run stuff like AGP without the motherboard drivers...oh well.



You can run an AGP card on this board with the bios set to PCI.  Just don't try to break any 3dMark highs!


----------



## Hydrashok (May 11, 2006)

hey thanks guys.... i'll have to give that a shot today... after i run to radioshack for a sata cable.  btw   i assume i'm looking for a sata 3.0 gb cable as opposed to a 1.5?  i also assume that if i have trouble w/ sata 2.. i'll still be able to use the same cable for regular sata 1?

and  a  little off topic..   but i was thinking of installing windows media center.  it works w/ normal hardware now right?   i was under the impression that it had to have certain hardware..  any ideas?


----------



## Hydrashok (May 11, 2006)

went to radio shack looking for a sata cable.  they did have them.. but they all said 150 mb per second.   now... i'm pretty sure my regular eide will run it at 150mb per second.  now 150 mb/s isn't the same as 1.5Gb/s right??   either way... i need to see about finding the 3.0gb/s cable.. so meanwhile i'll probably just install the drive in a regular eide mode... does that mean i'm gonna have to reinstall windows when i do find that damn 300mb/s and/or 3.0Gb/s   ?


and their not the same right??

i'd swear 1.5gb/s would be 1500 mb/s     right?

ok   thanks guys


----------



## Hydrashok (May 11, 2006)

ok... after looking some more... answered my own question

anyone interested...   an explanation of sata and sata is here 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SATA

still need to know about windows media center

and 

whether i would have to reinstall windows if i installed the drive using regular ata...  or if i can still just use the sata driver and change bios later w/o windows reinstall....

thanks guys... 

btw

i'm doing all of this crap so i can play Oblivion


man that sounds sad       :shadedshu


----------



## EnglishLion (May 11, 2006)

As I understand it switching between SATA and SATA2 is just a change in transfer speed and shouldn't effect your data on the disk.  Most SATA2 drives have a jumper to set the mode to SATA or SATA2 and I know that at least one make will only run in SATA2 mode after being told to by a windows config utility.  However, I've never personally used SATA2 so I wouldn't know for certain.  I have a single SATA drive.
I don't think there are special cables for SATA2, just the standard SATA ones.  With a hard drive the data cable is certainly not going to be a bottleneck!!

As for media centre, I built my own media centre for my lounge based on windows mce 2005.  It can be run on any modern mobo, cpu, graphics card, memory as per windows but it is only compatible with certain TV tuner cards if you are planning on using the mce front end for tv.  The tv tuner card's own bundled software will still work with any tv tuner.  Compatible tv tuner cards usually have two drivers - one for using in windows and one for using in mce.

The spec of my media centre is in my sig. as you can see the hardware is not exactly modern, which is the point for me as it needs to be quiet.


----------



## Hydrashok (May 11, 2006)

well from looking around... it does look like there are sata 2 cables that support 300 mb/s instead of just the 150 mb/s

but what i need to know is...   if i go ahead and put this thing together.. and install the hard drive using a regular ole ata cable..  then go ahead and install win xp/media center..  then install the new bios and drivers...   later   when i do get myself a sata 2 cable... will i then have to re-install windows to get the system to reset to sata?


thanks guys



----damn you oblivion... and ur hold on me


----------



## Txguy (May 11, 2006)

Need some help or advice trying to build my first computer....heres what i have ASRock 939Dual-SATA2 board Running PCI-E with a Seagate SATAII 3.0 , Its just a single drive no raid stuff i have the connectors plugged properly Bios does see the HD but how should the Controllers be Under "IDE Configuration" you have...
Onboard IDE controller...set to what? I have Both
Onboard SATA controller...set to what?I have Enabled
Onboard SATA operation mode...set to what?I have Non-raid
Onboard SATAII Controller..set to what?I have Enabled
 SATAII operation mode set to what? I have SATA
 SATAII Driving..set to what? I have normal
 I also have boot sequence set to Rom 1st...then HD 2nd? right?
 Please keep in mind this is a single drive Non-Raid the user book say you do not need drivers for this setup?? so i saved everything it rebooted saying please put support media in or boot to proper device?? uhh how or what do i do to format? Sorry for noob questions as i am learning. Thx in advance


----------



## Hydrashok (May 11, 2006)

sorry tx...  haven't gotten that far yet..   although i hope someone answers ya because i feel like i'll be having the same problem   

damn u pc's w/ ur ide/sata/sata2/mb-gb ratio/windows and not having drivers for this right off the bat so all i have to do is just put it together and install

everytime i think i know what i'm doing            


-i guess i shouldn't complain until i give it a shot and then it     

-i'm just waiting for a spare hour away from my kids to see if i can't go and fry 500 dollars 1 shot


----------



## EnglishLion (May 11, 2006)

Txguy said:
			
		

> Need some help or advice trying to build my first computer....heres what i have ASRock 939Dual-SATA2 board Running PCI-E with a Seagate SATAII 3.0 , Its just a single drive no raid stuff i have the connectors plugged properly Bios does see the HD but how should the Controllers be Under "IDE Configuration" you have...
> Onboard IDE controller...set to what? I have Both
> Onboard SATA controller...set to what?I have Enabled
> Onboard SATA operation mode...set to what?I have Non-raid
> ...



Onboard IDE controller...set to what? I have Both  
This is your IDE connections - with your hdd on SATA, that just leaves your dvd/cd drives on the ide.  If you've got them connected to primary set 'primary', secondary then set 'secondary' and if you've got so many drives that you need both then set 'both'.

Onboard SATA controller...set to what?I have Enabled
This is the SATA1 controller, you're using SATA2 so you can disable this.

Onboard SATA operation mode...set to what?I have Non-raid
If you disable the above then this option should disappear.

Onboard SATAII Controller..set to what?I have Enabled
This is correct

 SATAII operation mode set to what? I have SATA 
Again correct

 SATAII Driving..set to what? I have normal
Leave on 'normal' to start with

so i saved everything it rebooted saying please put support media in or boot to proper device?? 
Is there anything for it to boot from?  If it's a new hdd then you need to format it and install windows (an operating system) on it for it to boot.  You do this by putting the windows install CD in and booting from the CD - then following instructions and wait, wait and wait some more!


----------



## Txguy (May 12, 2006)

Thx for the reply...I got it to where Im not getting any posts now and it says please put support media in or boot from a different device so at this point i put WinXP in it starts loading up all kinds of drivers i thinking cool.....then it gets to the end and says it cant find any Hard disk Im like wtf.....any ideas?? Bios see's it and reads correctly. ?? i was reading around about others using a Win98 bootup disk just to get the HD to format?? i dunno any ideas....thx again


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (May 12, 2006)

Your going to have to load the SATA II drivers during the Initial Install of windows.....Press and hold F6 after Booting from the Win XP CD.....then later during the Install you'll have to supply the SATA II Driver Floppy(You may have to make one)......Windows XP Isn't Preloaded with the SATA II driver....therefore the OS cannot see It during the Install.

You could also try setting your SATA II Mode to "IDE" Instead of "SATA" and see If windows see's It during the Install.

To make the Boot Floppy......Go HERE and grab the SATA II 32bit driver....or the 64bit version...dependant on OS.......Directions to make a Driver Floppy are Included.

Good Luck.


----------



## Txguy (May 12, 2006)

Thx Raptor for your reply...I downloaded the drivers for Winxp 64 put them on a floppy booted up new system  i pressed F11 to boot up in the CD, Windows setup comes up it asks about installing any drivers press F6 windows continues to load all the various drivers then a screen comes asking about installing drivers press "s" so i did it prompted me to install floppy and press enter when ready so i did then it says file txtsetup.oem could not be found...Then i went back put the Mobo CD in generated drivers from there...ok then system said reboot leaving diskett in while loading OS... windows setup starts at this point i prompted F6 loads drivers then it asks about drivers press "s" i did then it says file "x64\m5289.sys corrupted?? i know the drivers where on the disk i checked them on my other computer beforehand....reformated diskett repeated steps same thing....even tried a different disk....i dunno any idea? thx again.


----------



## Txguy (May 12, 2006)

Just wanted to say thx to those that tried help....so far everything is up and looking good Thx again.


----------



## Hydrashok (May 13, 2006)

hey guys  finally got this thing up and running... kinda


having hard drive setup problems...

right now i'm running my os from 40 gb drive i have running from ide 1... although i'd like to use my new hard drive as the primary... a 160 gb sata II drive.  i'm having trouble finding a 300 mb/s sata cable... so i'm using the regular sata port for that drive.   now bios recognizes the drive.. but when i boot up windows... it's not there in 'My Computer'...   any ideas?  

thx guys


----------



## Hydrashok (May 14, 2006)

i think i see part of the problem.  i see in bios where you can choose the 'primary drive' but of course the problem is the new drive isn't formatted and setup w/ windows.  now i have not been able to find my xp disk.  soooo...  is there anyway i can use this drive by just formatting it... or do i have to have windows on.  


thanx guys


----------



## EnglishLion (May 14, 2006)

Have you installed the SATA2 driver from the ASRock website:

http://www.asrock.com/support/download.asp?Model=939Dual-SATA2


----------

